# jetbeam mkIIx at DX now



## copiertech (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994


----------



## adnj (Apr 1, 2007)

You get a big Thanks! from me. I'm in for one. I've been interested in trying it out.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 1, 2007)

this will not last long. Beats the Fenix Hands DOWN, i'd get one if it didn't have the advanced mode.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Apr 1, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance. Who or what is Dealextreme? If I were to buy the Jetbeam MKIIx from them, do I take up my warranty issues with them rather than Jetbeam? Are they located in the U.S.A.?

Last year I bought the Jetbeam MKI directly from Jetbeam. When it didn't work out of the box, I emailed Emil and didn't get a reply. Fortunately I was able to work out the issue by tinkering with the tailcap on my own. That, to me, was a close call--I probably would have had to send it back overseas back to Emillion if I didn't get it working, and that's if I'd ever be able to get an email reply to my problem.

The only way I'd ever buy a Jetbeam again is if I can deal with a reseller in the U.S.A. who will fix any warranty concerns that might come up. They are really nice lights, when they're not scaring me. Anyone? 

Thanks in advance.

- Frank


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 1, 2007)

If you were concerned about warranties then don't buy a jetbeam lately jetbeams are known for having an awefull warranty, a lot of owners feel being ignored by Emilion. Is more like a gamble on the jetbeams.
They are nice lights if you get a good one if not... you'll have an expensive paperweight.

BESIDES I DON'T FEEL SORRY FOR MISSING THE REXLIGHT 2.0 with these lights now, i bet next wave will be even cheaper. 



CostcoAAcells said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. Who or what is Dealextreme? If I were to buy the Jetbeam MKIIx from them, do I take up my warranty issues with them rather than Jetbeam? Are they located in the U.S.A.?
> 
> Last year I bought the Jetbeam MKI directly from Jetbeam. When it didn't work out of the box, I emailed Emil and didn't get a reply. Fortunately I was able to work out the issue by tinkering with the tailcap on my own. That, to me, was a close call--I probably would have had to send it back overseas back to Emillion if I didn't get it working, and that's if I'd ever be able to get an email reply to my problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 1, 2007)

DAMNIT! I can't not buy one at that price!


----------



## NetKidz (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! Another great deal! 

BTW, there's a small spring soldered on the head PCB from the photo. (My MK.II X didn't have it) I think this fixed the problem using the MK.II CR123 tube.


----------



## flame2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

......that's hard to resist! It's not going to last long!


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 1, 2007)

$70.95 + Shipping from the source
http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/


----------



## Emilion (Apr 1, 2007)

To be very honest, better wait until MAY.


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.


 
Do you care to explain that with more detail?
What's up with the spring in the head, my MKII-X doesn't have that.

Love my MKII-X, best single AA light I have.


----------



## gunga (Apr 1, 2007)

Please explain Emilion. I'm very trempted, but after your post and the known problems lately, I can wait. It's not like I have no lights...


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh man there are so many nice lights coming out that I have to come up with a another reason to buy more AA lights.

So who going to buy the expensive Fenix L1D CE?


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2007)

I ordered it, wished I could have used points but didn't see how to redeem. Using points should have started today (April 1, 2007)


----------



## adnj (Apr 1, 2007)

This caught my eye:





*- Each JetBeam MK.II X light features an unique factory serial number*
- Features CREE 7090 XR-E P4 emitter
- JetBeam Model: MK.II X
- *Switch: clicky-type non-reverse on/off*
- Textured aluminum reflector
- Sapphire crystal lens
- T6061 aviation grade aluminum body construction
- HA-III body finish
- 10-meter water proof (JetBeam claimed)
- Powered by *1x any AA sized battery *(0.7V to 4.2V)
_- Two operation modes:_
 - Basic Mode: Mid / Low / High / Strobe (12Hz) / Stand-by
 - Advanced Mode: 10 levels of output + 5 strobe and SOS modes

- Manufacturer's lumens ratings: 
 - High beam mode: 150 lumens max (1 hour to reach 50% light)
- DX throw test result: 1500 lux @ 1m 
.
- Ships on April 10, 2007




I'm not sure if it's a standard switch but for $45 I'm gonna find out.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's a great deal! Would definitely get one if it wasn't for the horrible UI. Hope they sort that out in the next version.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.



That's very strange. The manufacturer telling customers not to buy from his dealer...

Phredd


----------



## gunga (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've already spent enough and wait long enough. I wouldn't mind knowing what Emilion meant.

Nice cryptic message as usual...


----------



## sb0007 (Apr 1, 2007)

still waiting for my light since Feb. hope all the problem gets sorted. anyone order from DX yet and had received your orders. the price is so much lower too. So sad.


----------



## qip (Apr 1, 2007)

maybe its an April fools joke .....that would hurt :laughing:

emilion curiously saying May hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## s.duff (Apr 1, 2007)

did anyone notice that they have the jetbeam c-le as well?


----------



## Vickers (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2007)

I ordered one. I have a Jetbeam MKI. I have a jetbeam MKII. I need to have a Jetbeam MKIIx.


----------



## chanamasala (Apr 1, 2007)

Will anyone make a RCR123 body for this that works with the clicky? One that works with AWs RCR123s. If so please pm me or post.


----------



## skunksoup (Apr 1, 2007)

Have CLe and MKIIx and neither work been trying to email Emil for 2 months and no response. Finally went through Paypal and they said they want me to mail my lights back and they will mail me new ones??? I find it hard to believe they will follow through with this.


----------



## adnj (Apr 1, 2007)

The light is available (supposedly) on April 10. Should ship on April 12. Two weeks in transit: Here about MAY.


Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.


----------



## slav_2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

For that price I'm not afraid that MKIIX will not work properly, if any. Anyway my original MKIIX which is received directly from manufacturer is not working well. Moreover I can't receive any answer from Emil concerning my reclamation by e-mail...

Will try to by one from DX. No risks for that price. Thank's for DX, and not for Emil - not a fair play from his side.


----------



## LightScene (Apr 1, 2007)

skunksoup said:


> Have CLe and MKIIx and neither work been trying to email Emil for 2 months and no response. Finally went through Paypal and they said they want me to mail my lights back and they will mail me new ones??? I find it hard to believe they will follow through with this.


That's the trouble with PayPal, it seems like everything takes forever to get resolved. On the other hand, I'm glad to hear that PayPal actually did something. I hope more people contact PayPal about problems with Jetbeam.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 1, 2007)

adnj said:


> The light is available (supposedly) on April 10. Should ship on April 12. Two weeks in transit: Here about MAY.



I think you may be right. We were misinterpreting that he was telling us not to order yet, but maybe he was just telling us that we won't receive them until May.

Phredd


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 1, 2007)

$45 bucks !! WTF !!

I'm glad I have learnt to manage my addiction to the point that I will never Pre-Order anything anymore !!

The question is now ..... will Fenix try and compete by dropping their prices ?? !!

The L1D-CE would have to decrease to $35-40 ..... and the L0D-CE (closest to a Jet CLE?) for $20-25 ??


----------



## adnj (Apr 1, 2007)

The big question is, "why is the Cree P1D-CE 40% more than the Lux P1D?"


----------



## Lobo (Apr 1, 2007)

adnj said:


> This caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just noticed that too. It must be a misspelling?


----------



## david-me (Apr 1, 2007)

adnj said:


> The big question is, "why is the Cree P1D-CE 40% more than the Lux P1D?"


 
same reason a car manufacturer gives rebates at the end of a model year


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 1, 2007)

The deals never stop. I just bought the JetBeam C-LE but this would make a good host for some tritium pin-striping. In for one.


----------



## luchs (Apr 1, 2007)

```
To be very honest, better wait until MAY.
```


maybe there's a new Jet MKIII in may??

and this is a sell out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 1, 2007)

Phredd said:


> That's very strange. The manufacturer telling customers not to buy from his dealer..


My guess is that Emilion is going to spend the month of April sending threatening letters to DX to get them to bring their price back in line or risk getting cut off. 

But I'm cynical that way...


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 1, 2007)

luchs said:


> ```
> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.
> ```
> 
> ...



i think MAY is the release date of MKIIX who ordered last february on emilion site


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 1, 2007)

Back to step 0.5 of the 12 step program: I'm skipping this deal! 

My Rexlights will be here really soon, right? Oh crap, that means I'm back to step 0: denial


----------



## Lobo (Apr 1, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> i think MAY is the release date of MKIIX who ordered last february on emilion site


 
LOL
It's incredible how much speculation one single cryptic sentense from a manufacturer can cause!
If I where a manufacturer I would just love to pop in at CPF time to time and drop some enigmatic info, and then just watch the flashoholics go nuts!

Don't get me wrong, I'm also very curious about what he implies with that statement. Maybe a new Jetbeam with improved UI?


----------



## skunksoup (Apr 1, 2007)

Went to paypal and requested money back for MKIIx and money was refunded in about an hour. I really was looking forward to this light but what is going on? Took over a month to resolve, two months if you count my CLe but I guess I will just eat that $30. There was no response from Jetbeam, I guess I'm off to find me a new light with my $74.00.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 1, 2007)

My vote, with my money: wait this one out. With so many people having problems with lights that come directly from the "manufacturer" why should one expect better from the same light sold through a third party? Moreover, the reports that Emilion does not respond to complaints are disturbing, as was the cryptic message. I'll either spend more for a Fenix or spend less for some of the new, cheap lights coming out.


----------



## adnj (Apr 1, 2007)

Meaning what? The pricing of the Fenix line-up is a bit peculiar to me. Perhaps it has something to do with the lack of competition in the pocket CR123 arena.


david-me said:


> same reason a car manufacturer gives rebates at the end of a model year


----------



## Effulgence (Apr 1, 2007)

Aw crap! I just ordered 2 Jetbeam C-LE's yesterday... Now I have no funds for this... Paypal cash takes too darn long to transfer that money.


----------



## naturelle (Apr 1, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> My guess is that Emilion is going to spend the month of April sending threatening letters to DX to get them to bring their price back in line or risk getting cut off.
> But I'm cynical that way...


If he handles his sellers in the same way than his customers, than you're not cynical, you only pronounce a fact.


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, I'm passing on this one, I have 3 lights in the que (somewhere) now, it was five until my Sam's Club HID and LOD-CE arrived Frday and yesterday respectively. As much as I would like one, I'm stopping for a while. At least until my Rexlight 2.0, $9.49 Cree Kai light, and 25.00 Jetbeam arrive. I MUST NOT BUY, I MUST NOT BUY!!!!!
Heli


----------



## davenlei (Apr 1, 2007)

Resist.... Resist.... Resist... I did not do a reflex buy, so I must be getting some willpower.... Ok, let me look at the DX site again...and Resist... Resist...


----------



## kavvika (Apr 1, 2007)

So the differences between this light and the CL-E are that this one has a rear clickie and can handle a 14500 cell? What else justifies the ~$20 price difference?


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2007)

Tail Clicky and more quality, the way I see it.


----------



## Jadepp (Apr 1, 2007)

I think what Emilion trying to say is:

The current batch of lights have lots of QC problems, the new batch coming in May will be much better quality wise!

Just my guess...


----------



## LightScene (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Emilion is saying not to expect delivery until May, that's all.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 1, 2007)

One way to find out what he is trying to say is to ask him to clarify what he meant. If we are a major customer pool for him then, he should do that.

The customer is always right, right?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 1, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> My guess is that Emilion is going to spend the month of April sending threatening letters to DX to get them to bring their price back in line or risk getting cut off.
> 
> But I'm cynical that way...



Anybody else remembers the stainless steel Jetbeams and resulting fraacaas over it?

For myself, I am trying to resist buying this. The last 8 hours had been sheer agony 

- Vikas


----------



## sienna (Apr 1, 2007)

Phredd said:


> That's very strange. The manufacturer telling customers not to buy from his dealer...
> 
> Phredd


 
*Emilion is just a dealer/distributor in Hong Kong not the original manufacturer of JetBeam.

*


----------



## Radio (Apr 1, 2007)

In for TWO!!!! I'm a sucker for a good deal!!!!

:lolsign:


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 1, 2007)

kavvika said:


> ...What else justifies the ~$20 price difference?


One thing that caught my attention was that the Jetbeam claims to use a sapphire (as opposed to glass) lens. If true, that's worth something - check the price of replacement sapphire crystals for watches, much more than $20....


----------



## zeeexsixare (Apr 1, 2007)

With the same 1xAA NiMHy, it's probably the exact same performance too, huh?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 1, 2007)

oh my! this is cheap!
ermmm... y would emil say something like that? Its a free market  im sure it's just warnings of delays. not that its unexpected as seem from the C-LE.. hehe

anyway, why the $20 difference between DX and Emil's prices?


----------



## timcodes (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any reviews on this? IS it better than the rexlight 2.0?


----------



## moon lander (Apr 1, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> oh my! this is cheap!
> ermmm... y would emil say something like that? Its a free market  im sure it's just warnings of delays. not that its unexpected as seem from the C-LE.. hehe
> 
> anyway, why the $20 difference between DX and Emil's prices?




wow it looks like a low-blow from emillions corner. notice the price on his site is still $70. maybe hes trying to make us doubt DX and wait until he can compete. :touche: 

regardless, it was a successful sabotage, anyone else not ordering just because of that sentence?


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 1, 2007)

moon lander said:


> wow it looks like a low-blow from emillions corner. notice the price on his site is still $70. maybe hes trying to make us doubt DX and wait until he can compete. :touche:
> 
> regardless, it was a successful sabotage, anyone else not ordering just because of that sentence?



I am not ordering, but not be cause of emillion's comment. This is CPF--nobody can wait until May


----------



## davenlei (Apr 1, 2007)

It did make me pause and think about it rather than reflex buy.. Still thinking about it. 

Actually, I did not buy this right away because I just bought the U2 style, Rexlight, Jetbeam C-LE, several cheapie lights and some parts to make a high power Mag LED mod. 
Why do I buy all these lights? I live in a city that has more than enough lighting? Oh yea, because I can.... 
Still thinking about the MKIIx. Does anyone have experience with both the C-LE and MKIIx? Is the MK much better than the C-LE in brightness, etc? I see the specs of 80lm vs 150lm (manu. rated). But how much of a difference is there in eyeball viewing?


----------



## 8686 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yah, that comment stopped me. I even got the ok from my wife to use HER paypal credit!

I bought an LOP-SE (it repaced my Arc as EDC) a few days before the LOD was announced.

With all the new choices popping up, it is an exciting time!


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 1, 2007)

What is the difference between the MKII offered at PTS and the one at DX?
Its about the same price and it would be delivered much sooner. http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=67-6218


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 1, 2007)

rcnuk said:


> What is the difference between the MKII offered at PTS and the one at DX?
> Its about the same price and it would be delivered much sooner. http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=67-6218



MKII is the Luxeon version.

MKIIX is the Cree version.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 1, 2007)

Clearance sale at that other site (PTS). I wonder if something better is coming out soon???


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.


Translation: Don't believe ads created on April 1st

At this point I'm beginning to believe that some people are taking this April 1st joke seriously & actually sending payments to DX.


----------



## Nake (Apr 1, 2007)

timcodes said:


> Does anyone have any reviews on this? IS it better than the rexlight 2.0?


 
Look in the Reviews Forum.


----------



## saltwater (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Emillion how is it that you cant find the time to reply to customer emails and posts on your own sales threads but found your way here to trash DX?
With the terrible service or lack thereof that you provide I would think you would be happy that a reputable dealer is pushing your lights. With that said I wont be wasting any more of my money on Jetbeam no matter how cheap they become.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 1, 2007)

saltwater
emil isnt the manufacturer, he's a dealer..

timcodes
here the link to the review with beamshot comparisons and runtimes too by Chao 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155410


----------



## Emilion (Apr 1, 2007)

saltwater said:


> Hey Emillion how is it that you cant find the time to reply to customer emails and posts on your own sales threads but found your way here to trash DX?
> With the terrible service or lack thereof that you provide I would think you would be happy that a reputable dealer is pushing your lights. With that said I wont be wasting any more of my money on Jetbeam no matter how cheap they become.



We have replied all e-mails. But seldom logon CPF.
A CPFer tell us about DX, and so we are here to announce that DX is NOT ALLOWED TO SHIP OUR PRODUCTS OUT OF MAINLAND CHINA and they should follow our instructed retail price. We have already infromed DX on these matters. Our serial numbers on each light shows where they're from.


----------



## Emilion (Apr 1, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> saltwater
> emil isnt the manufacturer, he's a dealer..
> 
> timcodes
> ...



We are the manufacturer, but of cos we don't OWN the factory.


----------



## Radio (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> We are the manufacturer, but of cos we don't OWN the factory.



Strange situation, DX and the factory probably make more money sell them to us directly retail than to the distributor/manufacturer for wholesale. I bet we get ours from DX before he gets his from the factory. :lolsign:


----------



## Vickers (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> we are here to announce that DX is NOT ALLOWED TO SHIP OUR PRODUCTS OUT OF MAINLAND CHINA and they should follow our instructed retail price.



Ahhhh, so it's like a price-fixing thing, huh?



At any rate, from some of your comments on this board, and from the quality issues I encountered with the JB CL-E I received a couple of weeks ago, I will avoid JB products in the future.

Kindest regards,

Vickers


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 1, 2007)

saltwater said:


> Hey Emillion how is it that you cant find the time to reply to customer emails and posts on your own sales threads but found your way here to trash DX?
> With the terrible service or lack thereof that you provide I would think you would be happy that a reputable dealer is pushing your lights. With that said I wont be wasting any more of my money on Jetbeam no matter how cheap they become.



I would do the same. They have threaten my favourite retailer - Dealextreme.


----------



## flame2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion said:


> We are the manufacturer, but of cos we don't OWN the factory.


 
Doesn't that make you a distributor only since you don't own the factory.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 1, 2007)

Emilion i've got your MK2x and feel like i got ripped off by your stupid price fixing, i will not buy more lights from you by the service you provide to fellow CPFers or lack of it. Anyways what makes you think that DX cannot order directly from the factory and rebrand your lights with a different name. Get real Jetbeam is going south in the US Market, here thinks works different than China you have to stand behind your product not selling wacky poop and then hide behind the screen. 
I feel many early supporters of your MKIIx will feel stupid now. They paid you back in february and now they can't get their $$ back and the price has gone down like a 30% and you haven't shipped their orders. Thats a kick in the nuts 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! 



Emilion said:


> We have replied all e-mails. But seldom logon CPF.
> A CPFer tell us about DX, and so we are here to announce that DX is NOT ALLOWED TO SHIP OUR PRODUCTS OUT OF MAINLAND CHINA and they should follow our instructed retail price. We have already infromed DX on these matters. Our serial numbers on each light shows where they're from.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, Now that I know what is coming up with the JB lights. I am interested in them but I am still interested in the DX deals as well.

The only thing keeping me from buying the MK unit is the complaints about the UI being a pain to get to the 100% mode.

For those of you that have it, is it really that much of a pain? I like lights that are three clicks at most to get to the mode you want. 
Multi clicking, waiting and clicking again, seems like a lot of work to just turn the light to a mode you want to use unless the light 'remembers' your last mode and will start back in that mode. Is this how the MKIIx works (remembers last mode and starts in that same mode next time)?


----------



## protein_man (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like Dealextreme are only selling this light as a kit with a 14500 + charger and the light. Thats a pity to me, I just want the light as I already have everything else.


----------



## beefy6969 (Apr 2, 2007)

:touche: :touche: :touche: :touche: 




I'm on DX side. Survival of the fittest buddy.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 2, 2007)

protein_man said:


> Looks like Dealextreme are only selling this light as a kit with a 14500 + charger and the light. Thats a pity to me, I just want the light as I already have everything else.


Whoa,
I got in just under the wire, before they changed it to a higher priced bundle.

If you subtract the cost of the 2 batteries and the charger, the flashlight ends up being $52.25.




edit: Correction, $46.42 would be the price of the flashlight alone. I didn't take the shipping for the batteries and charger into consideration.
The flashlight had free shipping, but the batteries and charger didn't.

Taking that into consideration, the bundle is only increasing the cost of the flashlight $1.47, so it's not that big of a change.


----------



## lightbug (Apr 2, 2007)

I have 2 C-LE lights, they are overall OKAY (I fixed a bad one myself). But I would never buy another Jetbeam flashlight after seen Emilion's attitude towards his customers and distributors. Good luck Emilion, you need it!


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder if they are bundling the light with the batteries and charger to bring it above a 'minimum' price required for Jetbeam licensing. Kinda like "this is a bundled kit, you buy the MKIIx for $65 and get a free charger and batteries."

Sucks for me too since I have the batteries and charger. But I did not really need this light anyway. This just sealed the deal for me to not get it. Now I can sleep tonight.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 2, 2007)

beefy6969 said:


> I'm on DX side. Survival of the fittest buddy.


I like emilion and DX.
Got great deals from both.

Hate to see either suffer.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Emillion: We have replied all e-mails. But seldom logon CPF.



Interesting--I see 1,244 posts since March 2004. Maybe he's slowing down now??


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 2, 2007)

It is now $65, so who is going to buy the light?


----------



## luchs (Apr 2, 2007)

```
I wonder if they are bundling the light with the batteries and charger to bring it above a 'minimum' price required for Jetbeam licensing. Kinda like "this is a bundled kit, you buy the MKIIx for $65 and get a free charger and batteries."
```


 poor kyle /DX, i like them. :goodjob:



there will be a lot of chargers on CPF BST next times!!!!


----------



## gunga (Apr 2, 2007)

Somehow I managed to resist the temptation, now at $65, it won't be too hard to resist.


Why?

- The 14500s are unprotected, so no go. Also, I don't need a charger.
- The customer service for all Jetbeams is pretty scary, if there is anything wrong, you're screwed.
- I'm really not liking the Emilion vs DX thing. It was a great deal, now it's decent if you need the extras.
- That UI is just silly. I will always accidentally go into advanced mode (I use low a lot). If I could just stick to basic mode it would be okay (except trying to get 100%).
- Hmmmm, I have other lights?


----------



## adnj (Apr 2, 2007)

So... why didn't you just say that from the beginning? What was the purpose of the previous posting? This posting, in addition to all the postings regarding the poor customer service, are casting serious doubts on any purchases from the WORKBENCH.


Emilion said:


> To be very honest, better wait until MAY.





Emilion said:


> We have replied all e-mails. But seldom logon CPF.
> A CPFer tell us about DX, and so we are here to announce that DX is NOT ALLOWED TO SHIP OUR PRODUCTS OUT OF MAINLAND CHINA and they should follow our instructed retail price. We have already infromed DX on these matters. Our serial numbers on each light shows where they're from.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, this is very interesting.
Emilion has posted here on CPF for the first time that I've seen in weeks...
DX apparently is undercutting Emilion's prices for the Jetbeam...

So as I've often been confused with in the past, Emilion "owns" the 'Jetbeam' name? But does not actually manufacture the parts. I am led to believe that the lights are assembled in the factory and shipped to Emilion where he packages them and distributes them.

Apparently there is some sort of liscense agreement between Emilion and DX; it appears that it stipulates the price must be a certain amount to buyers outside of China.
Or did DX get the lights directly from the factory that manufactures and (likely) assembles the Jetbeam lights? We may never know. But...

Honestly, based upon my perceptions of the issue here I don't want to see either Emil or Kyle get burned. I think that they could be great partners for each other. Emil's customer service appears to have always been a bit rocky. But he (based upon all past products) has produced lights with decent quality. Kyle is renown for great customer service and cheap priced lights (with hit and miss quality). I think they could do good business together.

Hopefully they work this thing out so Emil can put time and effort into making Newer and better Jetbeams, and Kyle can continue to give good customer service and prices. 
Time for a :grouphug:


----------



## gtsx (Apr 2, 2007)

Price at DX now $70.95-------http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994


----------



## Ig (Apr 2, 2007)

And "_Item is temporarily unavailable or is sold out_."


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 2, 2007)

It is doing better than M$ stock. It probably reach $100 by tomorrow. You guy better buy it quickly and grabed all you can.


----------



## Nake (Apr 2, 2007)

davenlei said:


> The only thing keeping me from buying the MK unit is the complaints about the UI being a pain to get to the 100% mode.
> 
> For those of you that have it, is it really that much of a pain? I like lights that are three clicks at most to get to the mode you want.
> Multi clicking, waiting and clicking again, seems like a lot of work to just turn the light to a mode you want to use unless the light 'remembers' your last mode and will start back in that mode. Is this how the MKIIx works (remembers last mode and starts in that same mode next time)?


 
To me it's not a pain. To get to 100% from general mode, click on, tap once to get to low, click off, click back on, you're at 100%. It will stay in advanced mode when you turn it off and be at 100% when it is turned back on again.


----------



## sienna (Apr 2, 2007)

Emilion said:


> We have replied all e-mails. But seldom logon CPF.
> A CPFer tell us about DX, and so we are here to announce that DX is NOT ALLOWED TO SHIP OUR PRODUCTS OUT OF MAINLAND CHINA and they should follow our instructed retail price. We have already infromed DX on these matters. Our serial numbers on each light shows where they're from.


 
Looks like Emilion scared tactic worked, DX did increase the price of the MKIIx.:thumbsdow


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, 

Now after knowing the light has been for sale for $44.xx (and had enough margin for a reseller to sell), I will never buy that light unless it is at least that low or lower. My mental price point has been adjusted.

Let's see if DX get's strong armed into refunding all the orders and not ship the MKIIx since he was not authorized to sell at that price point in the U.S.


----------



## martonic (Apr 2, 2007)

Nake said:


> To me it's not a pain. To get to 100% from general mode, click on, tap once to get to low, click off, click back on, you're at 100%. It will stay in advanced mode when you turn it off and be at 100% when it is turned back on again.


How to get back to general mode ?


----------



## Minjin (Apr 2, 2007)

Interesting to see CPF's response to this situation. Us "old timers" will recall that a very similar situation happened with Arc and County Comm regarding the sale of Arc AAAs. At the time, Arc fanboys were out in force decrying CC's undercutting. Now it seems that CPF favors the cheap price, manufacturer be damned...


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

All I am saying is that if DX had an agreement with Emil, that agreement should have been kept. 
Now that the 'cat' has been let out of the bag about how much this light is probably selling for in China, I am not willing to pay a premium just because of my address. I already pay too much for just about everything I MUST buy. I don't want to pay extra for stuff I WANT.
That is why I buy my prescription drugs from Canada and buy my watches and electronics from good friends in their businesses at their cost.


----------



## Nake (Apr 2, 2007)

martonic said:


> How to get back to general mode ?


 
The manual says; if turned off in any special conditions (except 15Hz strobe) it will go back to general mode. This is not true. You have to go to the 80% step or higher before it will. I've had two of these lights in my hands and they were both the same. I recall reading somewhere on one of CPF's forum about this.


----------



## aceo07 (Apr 2, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Well,
> 
> Now after knowing the light has been for sale for $44.xx (and had enough margin for a reseller to sell), I will never buy that light unless it is at least that low or lower. My mental price point has been adjusted.
> 
> Let's see if DX get's strong armed into refunding all the orders and not ship the MKIIx since he was not authorized to sell at that price point in the U.S.




I always knew they made huge profits, just never knew the details.

If they still made good profit at $44, and the new ('forced') price is now $70... :thumbsdow


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

Damn Nake,

I wish I had that info before the price increase. The UI is what kept me from buying this light. If you are able to start directly at 100% if you left it there, I would have bought it at $45. Not worth $70 to me for an extra 20 or so lumen over other choices out there now. Oh well, no use crying about it. I have a few lights to tide me over until people start selling these in the B/S/T for $40ish or better stuff comes out.


----------



## Nake (Apr 2, 2007)

Actually the price of the light has only gone up to 52.73 if you subtract the price of the two battery packs and charger that are forced on you.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 2, 2007)

Will the price of the CL-E increase as well?


----------



## Nake (Apr 2, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Not worth $70 to me for an extra 20 or so lumen over other choices out there now.


 
The grin I get when I put it on 100% with a 14500 is worth it to me.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 2, 2007)

aceo07 said:


> I always knew they made huge profits, just never knew the details.
> 
> If they still made good profit at $44, and the new ('forced') price is now $70... :thumbsdow


You have to take the batteries, charger and shipping into consideration.
Their "forced" price for the flashlight alone is actually $52.73





edit:
Oops, should have read to the end of the thread before posting this.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

Nake, salt in the wound. ouch...


----------



## myk (Apr 2, 2007)

aceo07 said:


> I always knew they made huge profits, just never knew the details.
> 
> If they still made good profit at $44, and the new ('forced') price is now $70... :thumbsdow


 
you need to remember that kaidomain/dealextreme doesn't neccessarily make GOOD profit at $44. While surefire/ jetbeam would rather sell 10 of something at $10 profit to get their $100, kai and (i forget dealextreme's owner's name) have no problem selling 100 of something at $1 profit to make $100. Figure $4 of shipping? making their "cost" $39 and profit $1, potentially more but again

at $44 how many people hopped on it? lots
at $52 how many people hopped on it? not as many

$7 profit x 10 = $70
$1 profit x 1000 = $1000 =)


----------



## adnj (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that there are somethings that are being overlooked:


No start-up costs (How much to get the design done, cut the tools, build prototypes and fix problems?)
No advertising (Emilion sent at least TWO Jetbeams to FLR. How many more were sent? What about the website development costs?)
Warranty (HUGE! This can be 20% of your variable costs for manufacturing.)
No import duties (Did you pay yours the last time that you placed an order? US shops do?)
Avoided warehousing costs (The parts are being consigned and shipped as orders after are placed.)
Reduced labor costs for shipping (US vs China: which has the lower average wage?)
Avoided cost of carrying inventory (The money is collected BEFORE the stock is obtained and on hand.)
Try to place an order for a refrigerator from Sears and see how angry you get when they tell you have to pay in full today and you get the delivery in 45 days. That's merchandising for you.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 2, 2007)

adnj said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are somethings that are being overlooked:
> 
> No import duties (did you pay yours the last time that you placed an order?)
> .


 
For what its worth tHe tarriff on Flashlights is 12.5%


----------



## naturelle (Apr 2, 2007)

gunga said:


> - That UI is just silly. I will always accidentally go into advanced mode (I use low a lot). If I could just stick to basic mode it would be okay (except trying to get 100%).


Yes, thats exactly the problem! And: my Mk2x is "brand-new" but there is a newer model on the market with the spring in the head which my Mk2x does not have (but I need it to feed the light with AAA in emergency). So I bought a light, and in the time from buying to receiving it is the elder model. I am not amused :-/


----------



## naturelle (Apr 2, 2007)

LA OZ said:


> It is doing better than M$ stock. It probably reach $100 by tomorrow. You guy better buy it quickly and grabed all you can.


No. The UI is a POS. In summary this is the reason for "no-go" for extra Mk2x'es in the neighbourhood to my existing Mk2x.


----------



## naturelle (Apr 2, 2007)

davenlei said:


> If you are able to start directly at 100% if you left it there, I would have bought it at $45. Not worth $70 to me for an extra 20 or so lumen over other choices out there now.


My Mk2x has got a current draw of about 1,48Amps on 100% when running with 14500. Sounds not very good for the LED.


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 2, 2007)

I ordered one at the $45 price and almost ordered a second when Emillion made the DX can't sell these comment. Now I'm pretty torn on my purchase, I can understand Emil position where somebody just under cut his price and he will not be able to unload MKIIxs. I didn't like the way he presented the position though. That, coupled with all the negative comments from CPFers make me think the deal wasn't the best regardless of price. I currently have a total of three JetBeams (MKIIx, 2xC-LE) on order and they will most likely be the last JetBeams I buy. New lights are supposed to make me happy this whole situation leaves me queasy.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2007)

I would hope the sale is allowed for the good of the Jetbeam name. At least allowing one per customer.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

If the massive interest of the MX from DX in such a short time is any indicator, it seems as if most people here feel $70 is too much for this light and $45 is a steal. So maybe the price this unit needs to be so it would be positioned at the top of the bell curve (for sales volume vs. profit per unit) is in the $55-$60 range.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2007)

adnj said:


> Try to place an order for a refrigerator from Sears and see how angry you get when they tell you have to pay in full today and you get the delivery in 45 days. That's merchandising for you.


So what? We're not talking about refridgerators. We're talking about flashlights. And, if I could get the same fridge for 40% less by prepaying and waiting 45 days I might be tempted.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 2, 2007)

rcnuk said:


> ...New lights are supposed to make me happy this whole situation leaves me queasy...


They're supposed to make you happy AFTER you get them, which the CL-Es from the Unforgiven group buy did for me. The annoyance of the 12 week wait between prepay and delivery (with a similar Emilion vs. creative distributor theme) was unrelated to light itself and fades with time as I twist my little CL-E head through the medium-low-high-flash-SOS-secret decoder ring cycle.... This is just part of the entertainment of trying to get the lowest price....


----------



## adnj (Apr 2, 2007)

Uh... :huh2: That was my point (I think this is called violent agreement). You are taking the chance because of the negative price delta. For $50, you at least get a host.


Stereodude said:


> So what? We're not talking about refridgerators. We're talking about flashlights. And, if I could get the same fridge for 40% less by prepaying and waiting 45 days I might be tempted.


----------



## Calina (Apr 2, 2007)

A product price is determined by its cost plus a margin of profit. That margin is likely to be whatever the market can bear. The way people react on this forum, I am not suprised to see the prices so high. Are the lights worth it? Of course (since you are willing to pay). Is there a high mark up? Of course! Could the price be lowered? Of course but why should they? 

Kaydomain and DealXtreme are competitors and volume oriented retailers and as such they are cutting down on prices (But they are not going to make a 1.00$ profit on a flashlight sale). If KaiDomain has the Rexlight, DealXtreme had to come up with some kind of competitive product, hence the JetBeam CL-E. These two lights are likely from the same manufacturer, are about of the same quality and cost about the same to manufacture. That Emil, the "designer" and marketer of the JetBeams is not happy is quite understandable but Emil would likely benefit from an association. If these two don't reach an agreement Kai will market his own light of equivalent value at a better price.


----------



## myk (Apr 2, 2007)

Calina said:


> (But they are not going to make a 1.00$ profit on a flashlight sale)..


 
That's where I think you're wrong. Look at some of their electronics, with free shipping prices. It takes JUST AS LONG to package a (insert random peice of junk) for $1 profit as it does a flashlight. Assuming 2 employees @ $2/hr x 10 hrs/day = $40/day of labor. Can they box more than 40 items in 10 hours? you bet your *** they can


I'm not sure if you've looked but MULTIPLE dealers here have cleared their jetbeam mkiII's out at.. $45.. exactly.. and then today mkIIx for $45...

its cost, plus not much - the number isn't coming from nowhere


----------



## myk (Apr 2, 2007)

we keep applying American(+Canadian) economics to the situation, and we have to stop for any of this crazy cheap chinese crap to make sense as to how they get it into our hands for that price. Again, there is no difference between making $1 on a $45 flashlight or $1 on a $4 usb bluetooth adapter, especially in their business model of the buyers paying before they even order them from the supplier - the packaging/shipping is the same cost (labor, box, maybe some dynamics in the postage) no matter what, a $4 usb thing, a $45 flashlight, a $500 digital camera


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 2, 2007)

Nerdgineer,
I did buy these lights based on price 1st and function 2nd. My first JetBeams. I may have never tried a JetBeam if wasn't the right price in the first place. DX's price caught my attention. If Emil would have handled this more discreetly with DX and more positively with us I would have completely different feelings. The situation had positive potential, getting me to try the JB brand thinking I scored a great deal on a "last years models". Emil could have tacitly stated these are probably unauthorized older models and beware if buying them since the warranty/QC couldn't be vouched for, better off waiting on the new versions. Then gone after DX silently to stop selling them. I expect 2nds and clones from DX and still been happy with the purchase. Time will fade my feelings, the lights in-hand will help of course but now I have a distaste for the brand and I haven't even received my lights. This could have been a more positive 1st impression and all it needed was to be spun in the opposite direction.

Sorry about the horse:


----------



## Calina (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not saying they wouldn't make money on a $1.00 profit per item. 

What I'm saying is that while pushing the prices down, they will prefer to make $10 or $15 if they can, while they can. Keep in mind that any company will eventualy lose money on some items and somewhere they need to compensate for that. They will do it on hot products.


----------



## ibcj (Apr 2, 2007)

Emilion,

Since it appears that you are reading this thread, please consider the following if there are revisions to the MKIIx. *Change the user interface, it is just plain silly.* Keep it simple, three or four modes is more than sufficient. The 10 percent increments in the advanced mode are barely noticeable from one level to the next.

Besides the number of dead units reported on CPF, and the crummy UI, the overall physical quality of the light is great. I was very impressed with the high quality of the light in the AA form factor. If you can get the QC and UI issues fixed, while maintaining the overall quality, I'm sure that you will sell more.


----------



## Lambert (Apr 2, 2007)

I was thinking about ordering one of these MKIIx lights but this thread has scared me away. Time to save up for that Gladius me thinks.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 2, 2007)

RCNUK and NYSTRPR,


Both of you stated exactly how I feel. I always looked at the JB brand as something I wanted but after the way this was handled, I will think twice about buying a JB item at full price (I will take one at a discount however  ).
I agree that if Emil stated these were a clearance item or 2nd's due to a new model or even a 'promotion' to get the JB name out there and into more users hands while turning the screws on DX behind the scenes, I would have had the warm and fuzzies with the JB brand and may have been interested in buying the new JB stuff when it came out. Ah, ignorance is bliss...

Boy, that is one long run on sentence up there... I am too tired to fix it at this point...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 3, 2007)

Calina said:


> A product price is determined by its cost plus a margin of profit.



I disagree. A product's price in a capitalist market is based upon how much you can get people to pay for it, and how many people you can get to pay for it; so in order to Maximize net profits at the end of the fiscal year. 
Or in other words greed. Its messy, and nasty but works quite well.

That said, I did not buy a Jetbeam MkIIx from Emilions workbench. The price was too high for the features of the light, I personally didn't favor the UI, and Jetbeam's reputation for quality had already been sullied by the C-LE.

At $45 at DX it was well worth it. I'd pay up to about $55-- and that's making a $15 exception to my rule of "never pay more than $40 for a reverse clickie." 
(Just the reason I haven't bought an Amlite Neo T5 as well.) 

Therefore I am not even tempted to buy a MkIIx for ~$75 at DX now. For $75 I can buy more Surefire Legos and more sweet mod suplies. Unfortunately Flashaholics are a tough crowd, banging down your door for a light one month and ranting at your products the next.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 3, 2007)

And they're GONE!!! (both Jetbeams):mecry:


----------



## davenlei (Apr 3, 2007)

This is going to be interesting. Now both DX and JB's reputation is somewhat on the line. 
If DX refunds the money and does not provide the lights, DX will get knocked because they sold a product they were not allowed to and JB will get knocked because it will be looked at as a strong arm tactic that is now directly affecting CPF customers that bought the light. Since I bought the C-LE, I will be pissed if I do not get it.
Now, If JB does allow DX to fill the orders, they both can come out of this looking good. DX will be good for providing a good light for a good price and JB will earn good will points for letting some lucky CPF'ers get a great deal on their lights. This direction will probably redeem JB's reputation to some by having them cater to their customers expectations over this situation. If they shut it down completely, I am pretty sure they will kiss off any future sales of the people that get burned and alienate many other customers that will be concerned about JB's view of the customer's expectations.

I am sure this thing has really upset Emil but it did happen and the next step is his to make. I hope he makes the right choice for his long term business growth regardless of how this issue pans out.


----------



## flame2000 (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't blame DX if they refund everyone and not ship the lights. It seems to me that someone some how uses hard tactic on them when DX was selling it at $45. Probably at that price for a Jetbeam MKIIx, everyone will get from DX and not somebody else. DX was "forced" to sell them bundled with batteries and charger at a higher price.

Perhaps someone can explain more on this.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 3, 2007)

I am not going to blame DX. I actually have bought a lot of stuff from there and will continue to buy from them but you know some people are going to get pretty upset at both DX and Emil if the deal unwinds.


----------



## Calina (Apr 3, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I disagree. A product's price in a capitalist market is based upon how much you can get people to pay for it, and how many people you can get to pay for it; so in order to Maximize net profits at the end of the fiscal year.
> Or in other words greed. Its messy, and nasty but works quite well.


 

Of course you disagree. You took my first sentence and placed it out of context. If you had cared to read a bit further, I was saying : "A product price is determined by its cost plus a margin of profit. That margin is likely to be whatever the market can bear." 

This is exactly the same thought as : "A product's price is based upon how much you can get people to pay for it." 

We are saying the same thing.


----------



## Emilion (Apr 3, 2007)

DX bought 10 sets of MKIIX from one of our china dealer. Retail price of MKIIx should be the same world-wide. This is not only for our own concerns, but to protect all JetBeam dealers.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 3, 2007)

Does that mean they only have ten of these lights?



Emilion said:


> DX bought 10 sets of MKIIX from one of our china dealer. Retail price of MKIIx should be the same world-wide. This is not only for our own concerns, but to protect all JetBeam dealers.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 3, 2007)

From the DX website:

'Update on JetBeam products: we are told to temporarily remove information about JetBeam products, as such JetBeam pages will not be accessible for the time being. Current orders are not affected by this. '

So it does sound like those that placed orders will probably get their lights. Not that I ordered one, I'll be staying away from JetBeam after all of the BS and drama.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 3, 2007)

Good Lord! So much politics and drama over a little flashlight. Looks like a lot of peoples reputation are on the line here. It will be interesting to see the outcome of this situation. I'm confident that those of us that ordered our lights will get them from DX. *If my order is cancelled I will never purchase a JetBeam again but continue to purchase from DX! *

Cheers to DX for getting us a good deal. Jeers to those who are turning this into a fiasco! I won't mention any names but it has been kinda obvious! 

Next up on our news............flashlight politics and CPF buying power.............stay tuned.


----------



## adnj (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that the better response would have been;

*In an effort to enhance the JetBeam product experience, all extant orders will of course be fullfilled. JetBeam is a quality manufacturer and values the input and loyalty of customers like you. We will soon have both MKIIx and C-LE models available worldwide after we complete our limited six-sigma quality assurance run. Thank you.*


Emilion said:


> DX bought 10 sets of MKIIX from one of our china dealer. Retail price of MKIIx should be the same world-wide. This is not only for our own concerns, but to protect all JetBeam dealers.


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 3, 2007)

This is a sad and sorry situation. DX has always been good to me, their service has been top rate. I ordered the first JB from him, and was considering it to be a test piece for what Jetbeam may has to offer which could have lead to the posibility of purchasing many more JB lights. I've personally spent 2000.00 on my lighting hobby over the past year. Many vendors/dealer/manufacturers here on CPF have received funds from me. This whole deal between Emilion and DX has turned me completely sour. Price fixing first turned me off in the late 1970's when the Olin Ski company told it's dealers that they must sell Olin skis at a fixed price and that dealers would be dropped if they did not follow the rules. It also lead to a class action lawsuit in which $75.00 refunds ended up being paid by Olin to each and every of their then 1000's of ski customers that had puchased the price-fixed skis. After I received my refund check, I sold the Olin skis and NEVER purchased another Olin product again. Shortly afterwards, Olin's ski division ended up going under because demand for their product dropped off like a rock. Emilion should learn a lesson form this example. Price fixing on a product like a flashlight (where there are 1000's of other similar) will not work in todays world economic market. If Emilion is the owner of JB, dealers like DX could make him a lot of money. DX has developed the marketing/sale/shipping and customer service skills to sell 1000's of units for Emilion. However, if Emilion is just another dealer, he should suck it up. I don't hear Matt from battery junction griping, Matt sucks it up and continues to compete in a very aggessive market with an excellent attitude. Because of this, Matt will stay in the game and make lots of money and people respect/trust and will give him a share of their business.
Heli


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 3, 2007)

*JB* also needs to update their website. Their newer lights are not listed. If a product is being sold it should be on the manufactures web-site............right! At least other light manufactures do a nice job of listing their new lights on their web-sties and they become availabe.


----------



## Steve L (Apr 3, 2007)

> This is a sad and sorry situation. DX has always been good to me, their service has been top rate. I ordered the first JB from him, and was considering it to be a test piece for what Jetbeam may has to offer which could have lead to the posibility of purchasing many more JB lights. I've personally spent 2000.00 on my lighting hobby over the past year. Many vendors/dealer/manufacturers here on CPF have received funds from me. This whole deal between Emilion and DX has turned me completely sour. Price fixing first turned me off in the late 1970's when the Olin Ski company told it's dealers that they must sell Olin skis at a fixed price and that dealers would be dropped if they did not follow the rules. It also lead to a class action lawsuit in which $75.00 refunds ended up being paid by Olin to each and every of their then 1000's of ski customers that had puchased the price-fixed skis. After I received my refund check, I sold the Olin skis and NEVER purchased another Olin product again. Shortly afterwards, Olin's ski division ended up going under because demand for their product dropped off like a rock. Emilion should learn a lesson form this example. Price fixing on a product like a flashlight (where there are 1000's of other similar) will not work in todays world economic market. If Emilion is the owner of JB, dealers like DX could make him a lot of money. DX has developed the marketing/sale/shipping and customer service skills to sell 1000's of units for Emilion. However, if Emilion is just another dealer, he should suck it up. I don't hear Matt from battery junction griping, Matt sucks it up and continues to compete in a very aggessive market with an excellent attitude. Because of this, Matt will stay in the game and make lots of money and people respect/trust and will give him a share of their business.
> Heli


 I couldn't agree more!! I got in on the MKIIx at $44.95 and expect my order to be honored. If for what ever reason it is cancelled I will never even think about buying a future Jetbeam offering. I think DealExtreme is really getting the short end of the stick. I can't believe Emil thought this was the best way to handle the situation(in a public forum). It seems that his first priority would be to take care of his existing customers(e-mails, missing orders). After this it probably won't be a problem.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 3, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> ... *If my order is cancelled I will never purchase a JetBeam again but continue to purchase from DX! *
> 
> Cheers to DX for getting us a good deal. Jeers to those who are turning this into a fiasco! I won't mention any names but it has been kinda obvious!


I second that. the only thing that stopped me buying a jetbeam from emillion before was his flaky website now to see his attitude on here I will never buy from him or any of his products. maybe boycotting is the answer to price fixing? show him the same respect he shows his customers?


----------



## Radio (Apr 3, 2007)

Steve L said:


> I couldn't agree more!! I got in on the MKIIx at $44.95 and expect my order to be honored. If for what ever reason it is cancelled I will never even think about buying a future Jetbeam offering. I think DealExtreme is really get the short end of the stick. I can't believe Emil thought this was the best way to handle the situation(in a public forum). It seems that his first priority would be to take care of his existing customers(e-mails, missing orders). After this it probably won't be a problem.



DITTO on my TWO!!!!! :touche:


----------



## saltwater (Apr 3, 2007)

Deleted: negative comments about Emillion/Jetbeam


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 3, 2007)

It seems they have more than your shoppe since you haven't been fullfiling orders since february  wether DX have 10 we will see.



Emilion said:


> DX bought 10 sets of MKIIX from one of our china dealer. Retail price of MKIIx should be the same world-wide. This is not only for our own concerns, but to protect all JetBeam dealers.



Well he seems pretty selfish, after using CPF for his own business he never cared to donate a cent that gives you a good grasp of Emilion's personality.



copiertech said:


> I second that. the only thing that stopped me buying a jetbeam from emillion before was his flaky website now to see his attitude on here I will never buy from him or any of his products. maybe boycotting is the answer to price fixing? show him the same respect he shows his customers?


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 3, 2007)

I ordered the CL-E but held back from MkIIx hope i recieve my CL-E!!!

Thanks DX for giving us a bargain and to emiliom:thumbsdow !!!


----------



## naturelle (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi hellyardsale,

I agree, but


heliyardsale said:


> Emilion should learn a lesson form this example. Price fixing on a product like a flashlight (where there are 1000's of other similar) will not work in todays world economic market.


Oh, price-fixing works very well (see Festtool-tools). But not when the customers know about it. A bit more diplomacy and no public bashing, and price-fixings is a good cash-cow for the manufacturer.
I declare: I don't like price-fixing, but with more diplomacy no one ever had noticed it.
But, what I don't understand: I think, profit could be 1000% or so. Remember, a chinese worker does not really earn much money. And all over 20$ is a big deal for every kind of these lights, because building them in china is cheap (in comparison to build them in USA or Europe).


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 3, 2007)

*I e-mailed Jetbeam directly from there website this morning* and politely asked them about the situation between them and DX. Maybe they could give us a better answer about all of the confusion. I also added a comment about their website being updated. 

Once again I was polite and professional in my E-mail. I think we all deserve an answer directly from the horses mouth. Maybe they can better _enlighten_ us!

*If I get an answer, I will post in this forum.* Hopefully those of us that placed orders will get our lights!


----------



## Calina (Apr 3, 2007)

naturelle said:


> Hi hellyardsale,
> 
> I agree, but
> 
> ...


 
Price fixing does exist, there are thousands of example; just check the video game console for instance. It also exist in the flashlight business. Look at Fenix prices all over the world. Do you really think these prices are only a coincidence? Yet I don't hear anybody ranting about Fenix.

I wouldn't mind to see the chinese workers being paid better wages. This doesn't mean that we would have to pay more for the lights, only that the head honchos would make a little less profit (it is unlikely to be 1000% though).


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 3, 2007)

Calina said:


> I wouldn't mind to see the chinese workers being paid better wages. This doesn't mean that we would have to pay more for the lights, only that the head honchos would make a little less profit (it is unlikely to be 1000% though).


The US could do with a little more of that too.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 3, 2007)

emilion are u sure u are the manufacturer?

i've got info from a trusted source that u are not. U are simply the dealer, using [email protected] for correspondance, that's all. of course this is not 100% hard proof, since this is not first hand info and i am not able to go down to the factory in china to see it with my own eyes.

i think we both know who is the manufacturer for most of the lumapower/huntlight/jetbeam/etc. products are 

i feel sorry for DX getting knocked cos "jetbeam" has a practice of price fixing.
almost all other brands (surefire, lumapower, huntlight, fenix, etc...) have varrying prices depending on dealers.


----------



## Calina (Apr 3, 2007)

Emil admitted he doesn't own the shop. 

As far as I can make it, he is the designer and contract the work to a manufacturing company.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 3, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> ...almost all other brands (surefire, lumapower, huntlight, fenix, etc...) have varrying prices depending on dealers.


I think the opposite may be true - most of the brands you list (at least in the US) attempt to maintain a minimum retail price for their products. I know Surefire does - under threat of dealers being cut off. I'm pretty sure Fenix and Lumapower dealers (now that lumapower has stopped selling directly) also appear to have to maintain a fixed price, probably under the same threat.

That's why it was so refreshing (to me) when DX (and x2x2x3) tried to give us a less regulated source for these lights.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 3, 2007)

yup, i know there are minumum prices set. i jus meant there are variations in prices, but not fixed  if u compare to dealers in Europe, those in the US are actually cheaper, and Asian dealers being cheaper than US...


----------



## saltwater (Apr 4, 2007)

I predict that in the near future Jetbeam/ Emillion will have screwed enough of their customers and dealers that they will no longer be able to find enough new customers to survive. DX will have by then built a solid customer base with such repeat business that inferior companies with terrible service (AKA Jetbeam) will be begging DX to market their products. I have nothing but good things things to say about DX yet cant think of anything but negative things to say about Emillion/Jetbeam. Jetbeam can and will continue to charge a considerable premium to CPF members only as long as we allow them to do so. Fast forward a couple of years from now I think DX will become a very large and profitable company and Jetbeam will be long gone.


----------



## larry2 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi saltwater
i agree with a lot of what you say....

there are a lot of chinese manufacturers, and jetbeam is going to be one of many in the next 1-2 years.... any new ideas they come out with can be copied very quickly....

what is important is making the sale process easy...
i don't know if DX will be 'huge', as i think his market will get crowded, but i do think DX will grow to make them a good living


----------



## Tendermoves (Apr 4, 2007)

After reading all of this and some of the comments on JB, I'd just had to pipe in and give my 2cents too. I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. JB needs to protect its margins. Emilion spends his time and expertise developing a flashlight (as compared to fenix) that he thinks is better. It may not be better, at the price he offers, but the market will decide that and either the flashlights will sell, or JB will lower its price, or JB will eventually go out of business.

I bought the JB MKIIx after reading previous reviews about JB's products compared to the Fenix. Was it worth it for an extra $16 compared to the Fenix L1D CE plus shipping and risk of lack of customer service? For me, yes. I like the sapphire glass and nicer finish and extra rubber tail caps. The UI doesn't bother me based on how I use it. For others it may. 

As for JB not owning its own manufacturing facility, who cares? How many companies really do these days in an era of heavy branding and marketing and outsourcing? Nike contracts its products to various factories. The Apple Ipod, MS Xbox 360, and parts of the playstation are all made by Foxconn in Shenzhen, China. What we as consumers pay for from these brands and JB, is consistency in quality, customer service, and brand image (albeit JB probably needs to work on this a bit). 

Anyone notice the similarities between Fenix and JB body tubes, by the way? This isn't by chance. They probably use the same manufacturer for that too or at least their main factory uses the same sub-contractor. JB probably just altered the design a little so as not to infringe on Fenix and also save some design costs. So Fenix probably doesn't own its own factories either.

The real cause of this mess is likely the factory that JB sources it from. They shouldn't be selling the JB branded products, or even the same design, non-branded products to DX. They get their margins, DX gets its margins, but JB is screwed out of the time and effort in R&D in designing the new MKIIx. - Think of your favorite company: if you could buy exactly the same product everytime from another source (other than a legitimate company distributor) for a lot cheaper, you think that company would be around much longer producing the products you like so much?

Anyways, this post isn't meant to respond to everyone's responses here (which have a lot of legitimate points) - just a few people here I think are being somewhat harsh on JB.

-TM


----------



## Lobo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tendermoves said:


> Anyways, this post isn't meant to respond to everyone's responses here (which have a lot of legitimate points) - just a few people here I think are being somewhat harsh on JB.
> 
> -TM


 
Good point and post, but I'm guessing the reason most here are harsh on JB is that DX has very good customer service and very good reputation here, they take care of their customers, which JB doesnt seem to do. He/they have a lot to learn when it comes to PR, just see how they handled this mess. Personally, I would never order a jetbeam product from them, the customer care and service seems to non-existent. But if DX or KD sold the product instead...


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 5, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> *I e-mailed Jetbeam directly from there website this morning* and politely asked them about the situation between them and DX. Maybe they could give us a better answer about all of the confusion. I also added a comment about their website being updated.
> 
> Once again I was polite and professional in my E-mail. I think we all deserve an answer directly from the horses mouth. Maybe they can better _enlighten_ us!
> 
> *If I get an answer, I will post in this forum.* Hopefully those of us that placed orders will get our lights!



Still no response form JB. I really don't think they will ever reply but if they do I will update.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Apr 5, 2007)

wats the diff of emailing Jetbeam and Emilion?
btw i emailed last time for the GB to [email protected] and the reply was signed "regards, Emil" at the bottom?


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 8, 2007)

*5/08/07, 4/08/07*
*$54.95 shipped*
*http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994*
*good news! *stock arrived early (previously quoted April 10th). Received orders are now shipping - you will get a tracking number within 48 hours.

Apologies for all the previous price changes. Limited stock is still available at a great price. Grab yours before they are gone.

Clarifications on the kit: this item was previously (once) sold as a kit for $70.99 with 14500 batteries and chargers. Right now this item is sold without the batteries and chargers. If you placed an order previously at $70.99, we will ship yo the batteries and chargers, plus some surprise goodies.


----------



## moon lander (Apr 8, 2007)

so were back to trying to decide if this great price is worth the risk of bad qc. if the light doesnt work , or something goes wrong with it right away, will DX handle our returns or do we have to deal with emilion? i know it has a 10 year warranty, but if that is only redeemable thru emilion then it is worthless.


----------



## adnj (Apr 8, 2007)

May 8th??


LGCubana said:


> *5/08/07*
> *$54.95 shipped*
> *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994*
> *good news! *stock arrived early (previously quoted April 10th). Received orders are now shipping - you will get a tracking number within 48 hours.
> ...


----------



## Radio (Apr 8, 2007)

adnj said:


> May 8th??




He must have found the "Flux Capacitor" for the Delorean!!! :lolsign:


----------



## adnj (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL! It looks like both my Rex and JB order are shipping out on the 10th! Yesterday I got a new Dewalt Combo kit (NIB) on sale for at Lowes for 40% off. This has been one helluva weekend!



Radio said:


> He must have found the "Flux Capacitor" for the Delorean!!!


----------



## david-me (Apr 8, 2007)

This may help with DX's image, but I believe it does nothing to help the damage that Emil has caused JB


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 8, 2007)

My guess, DX is doing a one time deal. Get it in, get it out. 

With total disregard to the license holder's *M*inimum *A*dvertised *P*ricing policy & practices.

If I'm close to right, I wouldn't hazard a guess as to what priority the license holder would give you for any warranty issues.


----------



## adnj (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are killing me... You expect warranty service from a company that uses a gmail email address? They don't even have there own server! If it breaks, contact the seller! They usually have a better service policy and will absorb the warrnty. At least DX has a US RMA address.


LGCubana said:


> My guess, DX is doing a one time deal. Get it in, get it out.
> 
> With total disregard to the license holder's *M*inimum *A*dvertised *P*ricing policy & practices.
> 
> If I'm close to right, I wouldn't hazard a guess as to what priority the license holder would give you for any warranty issues.


----------



## Robocop (Apr 9, 2007)

Who are we kidding here anyway as we all know that we can not resist a sweet price on any new light.....we will all most likely continue to buy from anyone who gives us the cheaper cost.

Drama seems to be the focus in several past products and sadly current products as well. I remember past deals gone bad over pricing wars where in the end no one was the winner as we ended up losing good dealers due to constant bickering and whining.

So before I actually decide who is the so called "bad guy" here I will ask a question.....does anyone really know where DX bought their stock from or what they paid for it? Sure there may be agreements between certain dealers and the maker however if a third party gets involved maybe that deal does not apply. If DX got his stock from someone other than the actual maker then he could sale for whatever cost he wanted to correct?....even if it were for his cost or maybe even at a loss to attract other business.

I know SureFire has similiar protection to its certified dealers however if I bought 10 SureFire lights from a local business and later decided to sale them for half price then the maker could not stop me from doing so....neither could threats from other certified dealers as I bought my stock from other sources with no such restrictions.

Sounds like the true maker should keep a better watch on who all is offering their products however again any price agreement is only good between the maker and actual certified dealers. Of course this only applies here if DX bought their supply from another source and had no pricing agreement.....with the re-appearance of the light on their site at a lower price this would appear to be the case.

If a certified dealer goes under and somehow lets their protected stock go for a good deal to a third party who would enforce the pricing agreement if the product was later sold at a much lower cost.....the original agreement was between the maker and the first dealer.....the third party happened to get a better price thus sold them cheaper pissing off all others who still held the same products.

Does any of that make sense at all?.....Just my thoughts on the subject however I may be way off base here but again such is the nature of business and especially business in other parts of the world.


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I ordered 3 at when they were $30.00
Some good news, my order status today is:

On 4/8/2007:
Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4). As your order is packaged, if you need to make changes to or cancel your order, you may request by email.


----------



## adnj (Apr 9, 2007)

When was it $30? The lowest reported price was $45 for the MKIIx. The Rex was $30 at KD.


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 9, 2007)

adnj said:


> When was it $30? The lowest reported price was $45 for the MKIIx. The Rex was $30 at KD.


 
Woops, 
Apoligies all, I got mixed up on my orders. I ordered the MKII-X for $45.

Thanks adnj


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Delete, double post*

Delete, double post


----------



## Focal (Apr 9, 2007)

I tried to express my concerns with Emilions atrocious business ethic some time ago during the C-LE fiasco and got shot down in flames. I'm just glad to see people are standing up for themselves. 
Resorting to posting cryptic messages in an attempt to undermine your competition is disgraceful.

When I found out Dealextreme were selling JET-BEAM, I thought for one moment... perhaps there was just a slim chance I may be persuaded to purchase another JB product????

WOOHOO: 
No more flakey website with less than satisfactory security! No more blatant lack of response to emails!! No more disrespect for consumer rights!! No more lame excuses!! NO more nightmares.

Dealextreme are cut price retailers dedicated to providing great prices, if they are able to offer the same product at a cheaper price... GOOD ON THEM. If Emil is going to interfere with a well run, consumer friendly business to control prices on JET-BEAM products I am afraid this will see me once again turn away from the prospect of ever owning another JET-BEAM Product!

I hope everything goes well for everyone who has purchased any JB products from DX and I am sure they will do everything in their power to ensure they fulfill their obligations to their clients.

They seem to be in the business of looking after their clients which is more than can be said for Emilion.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 9, 2007)

mine status is:
Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4)

good job DX 
MKIIX for $49


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 9, 2007)

Some picture's while you wait.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 9, 2007)

how sweet ernie 
tempting to get the MKII as well and mod it to SSC


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just ordered this light from DX.
Does this light have a glow ring around the reflector? I didn't see it on the website so I didn't think it has it.
I wonder how this will compare to my L1D.


----------



## adnj (Apr 10, 2007)

You're welcome sclemin1 but I was being purely selfish. I was concerned that I had lost my "Bargain Master" status by missing the $30 price point!


sclemin1 said:


> Woops,
> Apoligies all, I got mixed up on my orders. I ordered the MKII-X for $45.
> 
> Thanks adnj


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 10, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> mine status is:
> Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4)
> 
> good job DX
> MKIIX for $49



sorry typo error. it was 44.95
and now the status is SHIPPED


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 10, 2007)

Emilion said:


> DX bought 10 sets of MKIIX from one of our china dealer. Retail price of MKIIx should be the same world-wide. This is not only for our own concerns, but to protect all JetBeam dealers.



Then again honesty is best policy but looks like we got duped again by Emilion :whoopin: he said DX had bought 10 MkIIx from one of his dealers but looking at how many people have bought it from DX that number far exceeds 10 so who's a lier an whos sayin the truth!! 

Presuming that 1 set includes 1 light with all exc... so 10 sets is 10 lights!!!

What do you guys think!!!


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 10, 2007)

_*$5 off coupon*_

_*Gets the price back to $50, shipped*_
 
_DXVIP_


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 10, 2007)

I could have used that coupon 10 hours ago. O well. My status is now shipped!
Does anyone know if the reflector around the bezal glows, or if it has glow in the light tube?


----------



## Weskix (Apr 10, 2007)

There is a glow o-ring around the reflector, and it comes with a glowboot for the switch as well. I searched everywhere for a DX coupon and couldn't find one. A MKIIX for 40 bucks woulda been even sweeter.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 10, 2007)

Weskix said:


> There is a glow o-ring around the reflector, and it comes with a glowboot for the switch as well. I searched everywhere for a DX coupon and couldn't find one. A MKIIX for 40 bucks woulda been even sweeter.


Thanks. Looking foward to seeing how this light compares to my L1D.


----------



## Weskix (Apr 10, 2007)

I have my shipping notification, but everytime I try to check progress it says it can't be found in the hong kong post. Am I even putting in the right number? I'm using the RA########HK but that doesn't even fit in the provided search bar. I tried just the number and nothing. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## luchs (Apr 11, 2007)

i think, you can find it when it has leave HK.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 11, 2007)

If a person cannot be trusted, then i will not trust his/her lights.
GJ Emilion!! 
I didn't order the light, i don't need it unless he changes the UI and i will not buy any lights from emil's website anymore will wait for DX or any honest dealers without doing the price gouging game. 



Abumustafa said:


> Then again honesty is best policy but looks like we got duped again by Emilion :whoopin: he said DX had bought 10 MkIIx from one of his dealers but looking at how many people have bought it from DX that number far exceeds 10 so who's a lier an whos sayin the truth!!
> 
> Presuming that 1 set includes 1 light with all exc... so 10 sets is 10 lights!!!
> 
> What do you guys think!!!


----------



## Tendermoves (Apr 11, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> I could have used that coupon 10 hours ago. O well. My status is now shipped!
> Does anyone know if the reflector around the bezal glows, or if it has glow in the light tube?


 
Nope, reflector doesn't glow. Ring glows but very faintly as does the clicky boot.

-TM


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 11, 2007)

How do I access the coupon?

- Vikas


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you check out, then there is a place you can put a coupon code in - DXVIP


----------



## adnj (Apr 11, 2007)

Coupon didn't work for me.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it only works for specific products.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 11, 2007)

O well, I guess it was worth a try.


----------



## adnj (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Apr 11, 2007)

The discount worked ok for me $5.00 off.

A side note looks like Emilion has unveiled the ver 1.2 of the MK IIx.

Bezel sealing appears to be the main improvement.


_* Spring attached at the bezel side, just like the MKII, bezel sealed*_


----------



## sims2k (Apr 15, 2007)

Dealextreme has the MKII.X listed. Anyone knows if the coupon works at DX when you order the light ?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 15, 2007)

Post above said it worked. Why don't you try?


----------



## gromit (Apr 17, 2007)

LGCubana said:


> My guess, DX is doing a one time deal. Get it in, get it out.
> 
> With total disregard to the license holder's *M*inimum *A*dvertised *P*ricing policy & practices.
> 
> If I'm close to right, I wouldn't hazard a guess as to what priority the license holder would give you for any warranty issues.



To clear this up.
Price fixing is illegal.
UMRP is legal, Unilateral Minimum Resale Policy
MAP is legal, Minimum Advertised Policy

A dealer is free to sell a (UMRP or MAP) product at what price they want to. I cannot tell a dealer of mine to sell anything at any price. 

A manufacturer or distributor is free to do business with whom they want.

You can see MAP all the time in the electronics ads, Circuit City or Best Buy. It will usually show a price "before savings", when you go into the store the price would be less. Or add to cart to see price.


----------



## adnj (Apr 17, 2007)

Tell that to OPEC


gromit said:


> To clear this up.
> Price fixing is illegal.


----------



## van Christie (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello,

what is the diameter of the Jetbeam in comparison to a L1P and L1T?

Regards, vC


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 18, 2007)

JetBeam dimensions from the website in the first post-
Dimensions: 3.62 in x 0.71 in x 0.71 in
Weight: 1.66 oz

L1T is-
9.1cm (L) x 2cm (D)

L1D-CE is-
9.7cm (L) x 2.1cm (D)


----------



## van Christie (Apr 18, 2007)

Leslie, thanks.
All I need now is the diameter of the L1P.

Regards, vC


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 18, 2007)

L1P - 9.2cm (L) x 2cm (D)
http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixl1.htm


----------



## van Christie (Apr 18, 2007)

Leslie, thats not possible, the L1P must be a bit smaller than the L1T. I have a TIC (Tactical Impact Crown) at home and it wouldnt fit the L1T. Its very loose on a L1P though.

I was hoping that it might fit the Jetbeam instead.

Regards, vC


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 18, 2007)

I pulled all the information off the website that had there specs. Link was included for you to check.


----------



## julesb (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine arrived today. Fist impression are that it is very bright, certainly brighter than my L1d CE on Turbo. The finish is very tidy, except for the inside of the tube which is uneven. The threads are well cut, better than my fenix lamps. The tailcap switch cover is a little off center. I am stoked


----------



## fod (Apr 20, 2007)

julesb said:


> Mine arrived today. Fist impression are that it is very bright, certainly brighter than my L1d CE on Turbo. The finish is very tidy, except for the inside of the tube which is uneven. The threads are well cut, better than my fenix lamps. The tailcap switch cover is a little off center. I am stoked


 
May I ask when you ordered it?

Thanks, I'm waiting on one just now


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine left HK yesterday the 19th, I expect it next friday.


----------



## Nake (Apr 20, 2007)

julesb said:


> Mine arrived today. Fist impression are that it is very bright, certainly brighter than my L1d CE on Turbo. The finish is very tidy, except for the inside of the tube which is uneven. The threads are well cut, better than my fenix lamps. The tailcap switch cover is a little off center. I am stoked


 
Where do you live, so I'll know if I'm close to getting mine?


----------



## fod (Apr 20, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Mine left HK yesterday the 19th, I expect it next friday.


 
Ordered on the 8th, shipped notice on the 10th...patience is only a virtue for those who have nothing to wait on...


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 20, 2007)

fod said:


> Ordered on the 8th, shipped notice on the 10th...patience is only a virtue for those who have nothing to wait on...


Ordered the 10th shipped the 10th, but left HK the 19th.

I got lighters from DX and they came yesterday that I ordered on the 4th and shipped the 7th.


----------



## myk (Apr 20, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Ordered the 10th shipped the 10th, but left HK the 19th.
> 
> I got lighters from DX and they came yesterday that I ordered on the 4th and shipped the 7th.


 
thank god its not just mine


mine actually lookd like they shipped it on the 17th, but didnt start its voyage to the US until the 19th


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 20, 2007)

you are still lucky
mine ordered on 1st, left HK in 19th


----------



## moon lander (Apr 20, 2007)

i think mine came today but i slept thru the delivery, will have to visit the post office in the morning  

edit: on second thought, that could be my DX cree'd ellys. if so, the mk2x should be a day or 2 behind.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 20, 2007)

When did it look like it left HK? Thanks


moon lander said:


> i think mine came today but i slept thru the delivery, will have to visit the post office in the morning
> 
> edit: on second thought, that could be my DX cree'd ellys. if so, the mk2x should be a day or 2 behind.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 20, 2007)

here:
http://app1.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

copy and paste the delivery receipt provided by DX


----------



## davenlei (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine shipped on the 10th but did not leave HK till the 19th. 9 day lag. I guess that holiday backed up all those billions of packages outbound to the U.S.

Maybe that will lower our trade deficit for the month a little?


----------



## moon lander (Apr 20, 2007)

oh man turns out it is my cree'd ellys. they left HK on april 15th, missed the package this morning. 5 days is not too bad, im in massachusetts. unfortunately the jetbeam didnt leave HK until the 19th  so ill get that maybe the 24th. if it has left HK, does that mean its already thru customs? i know that can be a big delay. patience lukas, patience


----------



## julesb (Apr 21, 2007)

fod said:


> May I ask when you ordered it?
> 
> Thanks, I'm waiting on one just now


 
31st March....quire a long wait.

Jules


----------



## julesb (Apr 21, 2007)

Nake said:


> Where do you live, so I'll know if I'm close to getting mine?


 
UK


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got mine now. Playing with it now.
PWM isn't as noticable as my LOD-CE. I'll have to play more to see if I likey.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 24, 2007)

@leslie - hmmm.. seems that i'll be getting mine today also. put 14500 on it


----------



## bullpup (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine came last night. It looks like a good light and so far no quality issues.The UI is time consumeng hopefully I will have my 14500 this week. I ordered them from DX a week after the light. I have two questions maybe somebody can answer. How does the orange tail cap pop out so I can replace it with the GITD one?


Also when I use the 14500 battery from Dx (unprotected) will I be able to see when the voltage drops to a point where it will be problems. I think it is about three volts. Is it very noticable?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

The glowing ring around thh head reflector is not bright at all.
Beam is nice, build seems nice. How do I change the tail button, do I spin the red tail cap spring using the lil holes?
I haven't bought any rechargable lithiums yet. Will soon...


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

I had the same question. After work, I'm gonna try to stick needle nose inteh lil red holes and twist.


----------



## jayke (Apr 24, 2007)

Bought mine on the 9th and received it today. Nice quality holster too. It is not as bright as I thought it would be using a 14500. I will need to test it out tonight to compare since I am in my office. I thought it had a memory feature to turn on at the last setting?


----------



## Weskix (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine left Hong Kong on the 19th after sitting at the Hong Kong post office for 9 days. Did anyone have any luck tracking the item on the USPS Website or did it just show up in your mailbox?


----------



## davenlei (Apr 24, 2007)

Weskix,

Mine sat for 9 days also and left on the 19th. From my experience, the USPS site does not update until the evening.


----------



## myk (Apr 24, 2007)

mine left hk on the 19th and arrived today. As of this morning (last night) it was showing "Arrival at unit" in my city's PO. 


I'm pretty unimpressed with it - not only is my L1D CE brighter - but my Jetbeam MKI appears brighter on the wall right now even after swapping batteries (alk). Haven't tried a nimh in it yet, and of course the 14500 will be brighter, but... id like to be able to use it with AA's also


----------



## havand (Apr 24, 2007)

You guys do remember that you need to switch to advanced mode, then go to 100% to get the maximum brightness, right? High on simple mode isn't really the highest (for whatever reason).


----------



## Steve L (Apr 24, 2007)

havand said:


> You guys do remember that you need to switch to advanced mode, then go to 100% to get the maximum brightness, right? High on simple mode isn't really the highest (for whatever reason).


Hi in the normal mode is about 65%. I think that is because it is not recommended to be run for long periods(I believe 10 minutes) of time above 80%.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

bullpup said:


> I have two questions maybe somebody can answer. How does the orange tail cap pop out so I can replace it with the GITD one?


I used my really fine needle nose pliers and stuck them into the red spring plastic tailcap inside and twisted it off. Then did the same for the metal piece inside that holds the rubber boot on. The GITD button doesn't glow very well.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 24, 2007)

Steve L said:


> Hi in the normal mode is about 65%


Just tested mine on my lightmeter/lightbox setup, and Hi in general mode measures exactly 80% of Turbo/Max ("100%") in avanced mode.

Got mine yesterday, and so far very impressed with overall quality of construction. No lube, but that's easily fixed. Needed a fair amount of cranking to get the head/tail to make body contact with a 14500 at first, but it's eased up some. Annodizing is perfect. Beam quality is excellent - great tint, flawless beam.

Output on 14500 is amazing: nearly 10% brighter overall than my P1DCE on high, or ~20% brighter than my L2DCE on 2xAA.

However, output on regular alkaline, NiMH and L91 lithiums is quite disappointing. "100%" Max mode (in advanced) is roughly half-way between Med and Hi on my L1DCE, much less anywhere near Fenix Turbo mode. MkIIX on Hi mode (in general, ~80% max) is almost the same L1DCE on Medium! Low modes are certainly lower than the Fenix low modes too.

Something to keep in mind if you plan to use regular AA formats in this light .... I think the L1DCE is a better choice for those, if you don't mind the beam rings.

Oh, and PWM frequency is 118-120 Hz, depending on the intensity (20% is 118Hz, 90% is 120Hz). Strobe freq (in general mode) is 12Hz.

EDIT: On further testing, it seems the general mode Hi is actually 60%. My lightbox reads it as ~80% output, but the PWM freq and duty cycle are an exact match to the advanced mode 60% stage.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 24, 2007)

New yorkers received yours today. No lights for me today. Same shipping date on 19th. Maybe tomorrow here in CT. I hope..


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yea, I think alot of the shipments come through JFK airport. -Maybe that's why we got it today.
The build quality seems good on this light. I think it's a keeper. I'm going to see if I can fill in the side grooves with tritium or glow powder and epoxy.


----------



## Weskix (Apr 24, 2007)

Shucks I'm all the way down here in TX, I guess I'll just have to read about how much everyone is enjoying the MKIIX's they recieved while I wait some more.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

Someone mentioned it before how the holster is nice.
I do agree, it has both a button snap and velcro to hold it on your belt, so you don't need to take you belt off to put the holster on. Plus it has a strap so you can be upside down and the light won't slip out. It also has spot to attach a lanyard if you want.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 24, 2007)

I really like the Jet Beam MKIIX Holsters I ordered 3 more.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine says JetBeam on a Orange label that is sewn on the back button velcro strap.


----------



## dartos (Apr 24, 2007)

Minnesota's arrived today...YEA!, looks great, well built..will test function tonight.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 24, 2007)

Ordered on the 10th, shipped on the 19th, arrived in SoCal today the 24th!

I popped a AA in there and it looked good. I then put in a 14500 and wow! It is bright! Only problem is that it get's hot fast!.

The emitter looks centered but when it is on in the lower modes, I can see a darker crescent moon on one side of the hot spot. I think the crescent is an illusion since it seems to move around to different sides of the light and not stay on a specific area.

The only other thing is that I see some minor flaws in the HAIII coating where it was not applied evenly around sharp corners. Very minor.

Overall very nice and the modes are easy to navigate once you play with it a few times.

I just have to get some protected 14500's. These unprotected ones scare me from all the 'warnings' I see posted.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 25, 2007)

i got mine today.
FANTASTIC ! THANX DX for making it affordable for me to own one.
On 14500 it is a Dragon.
On Sanyo Nimh 2700mah it is superb.
On energizer lithium it is FANTASTIC!


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 25, 2007)

oh yeah! it arrive now here in CT 
14500 lock and loaded


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 25, 2007)

now im discovering the functions on MKIIX and found out that 
on advanced mode the 100% is brighter than maximum brightness on general mode.
anyone notice this? 

this trick i found
and also on advanced mode. the cycle is 5%-20%-30%-40%-50%-60%-70%-80%-90%-strobe-sos100%-sos5%-standby-100%hell bright!

in any function press soft and hold for 2sec and you will goin back on 100% advanced mode

as i discovered this i am now using advanced mode rather that general mode 

this light is awesome, i cant even see the flicker they are talkin about even in 5% mode.

brighter than my CL-E now on advanced mode 100%
on general mode. they are the same brightness on maximum

im using both 14500


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 25, 2007)

:goodjob:


----------



## moon lander (Apr 25, 2007)

got mine in MA yesterday, missed the package and picked it up at the post office today.

this light is awesome, and will be my new edc, tho i think my DX U2 style is brighter (not surprised). i was suprised at how small it is. glow ring in the bezel is pretty useless tho (if that is a glow ring it doesnt glow much at all). 

i actually like that there are 2 different operation modes, but i dont like how you switch between them. if you turn the light off from the low setting in regular mode(>2sec) , it will come back on in advanced mode. and im having trouble getting out of advanced mode, only seems to work if i turn it off (>2sec) from 5hz strobe. 

i do like that it will always come on in 100% in advance mode, unless i purposely switch it back to regular mode.

a little dissapointed with its NIMH/alkaline output, but i consider it a great li-ion light that can also take alkaline/nimh in a pinch, so its ok. 

also makes an incredible hand warmer


----------



## Nake (Apr 25, 2007)

moon lander said:


> tho i think my DX U2 style is brighter (not surprised).
> 
> I did a ceiling bounce test with a light meter and got (these numers are for reference only) 200 with the U2 Style and 160 with the MXIIx in 100% with a 14500, definitely brighter.
> 
> and im having trouble getting out of advanced mode


 
Mine will go back to general mode if I switch it off in 80% and higher levels except standby.

edit;I screwed that up. The second paragraph is mine.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 25, 2007)

nake - mine is 70% and higher


----------



## moon lander (Apr 25, 2007)

Nake said:


> Mine will go back to general mode if I switch it off in 80% and higher levels except standby.



+1 80% thru sos low

the tail spring is crimped on, not soldered. i wonder if it would be better with a bit of solder. use 2 nails in vice grips to make a tool to remove the tail switch. 

id like to replace the crappy glow ring in the bezel with a real one, anyone disassemble the head yet? i put a glow ring around the boot in the tail, stays in just fine. i cant wait till it gets dark!!!


----------



## HowieG (Apr 25, 2007)

Received my MKIIX and everything is perfect. Noticed however that the switch is considerably harder to depress than any of my Fenix's but I'm sure that it's not broken or anything. Will this somehow soften over time or do you just get used to it?


----------



## moon lander (Apr 25, 2007)

Howie, my switch is like that too. Not too bad but since its recessed its a little tough. 

I think i need to lube the threads, they make a grinding sound. what kind of lube do you folks use for this?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yea it's harder to depress than the Fenix lights, but that's sometimes good so it won't go on by accident.

Yea at first I heard some grinding too, then cleaned the threads off with a tissue. I might try my White Lightning bike lube to lube the threads since it mentions o-rings on the bottle.


----------



## billybad (Apr 25, 2007)

wouldnt buy nothing that emilion has anything to do with he sells products and he knows they are bad and he promte price goudging which is why these light cost this much now and has crappy cs


----------



## HowieG (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for your answers about the switch.

I'm lubing the threads with a product that I purchased at Radio Shack called "needle tip precision lubricator". It's a pen sized tube of what I think is a silicone/oil lubricant and sells for only 3 dollars. I put a drop on my finger tip and roll the body part with the o rings and thread thru it until it absorbs the entire drop. It works really well and makes a big difference.


----------



## Weskix (Apr 25, 2007)

I expected my MKIIX which arrived today to be brighter than my old fenix P! with a lux III in it running on a LI-Ion. It is about the same maybe a little bit dimmer than the MKIIX. I ran a paperclip over one of my RCR123's for the fenix to complete the circuit to the MKIIX head and it seems considerably brighter. Guess I'll be ordering some 14500's but they are kinda high in $.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 27, 2007)

Did anybody else buy on the first day? Do you remember that it was sold for $44.95 as a kit with Ultrafire charger and battery included? 

I did not receive the charger and battery, and DX has changed the website several times so the old info is gone.


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 27, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Did anybody else buy on the first day? Do you remember that it was sold for $44.95 as a kit with Ultrafire charger and battery included?
> 
> I did not receive the charger and battery, and DX has changed the website several times so the old info is gone.


 
I purchased 3 back then, I don't remember the lights being sold as a kit w/batteries and charger at that time. I think that was offered after Jetbeam stopped DX from selling at that price. I recieved my 3, no charger or batts.


----------



## Nake (Apr 27, 2007)

sclemin1 said:


> I don't remember the lights being sold as a kit w/batteries and charger at that time. I think that was offered after Jetbeam stopped DX from selling at that price.


 
That's what I remember happening also.


----------



## Steve L (Apr 27, 2007)

I purchased it when it was first listed at $44.95 it was without the kit. After the price increase to $70 they threw in the charger and batteries. When all the dust setteled the final price was $10 more and no kit. All in all you did well to get in at $44.95.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 27, 2007)

Then what was the reason it was sold as a "KIT" at that time? My receipt from April 1 says "KIT", and it also says 1x14500:

JetBeam MK.II X Cree 1xAA 1x14500 Professional Flashlight Kit .

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Steve L (Apr 27, 2007)

I believe it meant all the extra accessories(switch covers,lanyard,o-rings, and sweet holster). I believe they are still listed as pro kit on the site(no batteries)


----------



## billybad (Apr 27, 2007)

not sure about charger


----------



## Steve L (Apr 27, 2007)

The one that was $26 was the CLE, not the MKIIx. Actually the CLE started at $25 for a bit then jumped to $26 then was promptly removed.


----------



## havand (Apr 27, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Then what was the reason it was sold as a "KIT" at that time? My receipt from April 1 says "KIT", and it also says 1x14500:
> 
> JetBeam MK.II X Cree 1xAA 1x14500 Professional Flashlight Kit .
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



My memory goes like this.

It was first put up for sale as soley the light KIT (ie the light+accessories) for 44.xx. 

Then speculation says Jetbeam told them they could not sell them at this price. So, The price was raised up to the 65 or something like that with the charger and batteries. Raised the price of the light up to something like $54. 

That is how I remember it happening. 

I ordered at 44.xx like you and I do not remember seeing anything about getting a charger/batteries at the time. I really think that came later. They probably don't have multiple entries in their database, marked it as an early order and gave you the light without the batteries and charger. Did you buy the light thinking you were getting a battery and charger? If so, you might have seen something I did not?


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 27, 2007)

i receive mine also without a "KIT"

i ordered 1st of april. $44.95 is the price


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 27, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Did anybody else buy on the first day? Do you remember that it was sold for $44.95 as a kit with Ultrafire charger and battery included?


I bought on first day at $44.95, and there was no Ultrafire charger & battery included when I bought (and none received with my light). As I recall, that package came later in the day when the price was briefly bumped to ~$70. Shortly thereafter, it was all removed, and it came back on at current $54.95 with no battery & charger.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 27, 2007)

It's been a little while, but here's what I think happened. 

I made the purchase when it first came out. I went back later to the same SKU# see more details about what I bought and saw that it comes with the charger and battery. I made the assumption that this is why they call it a "KIT", so I expected I would be receiving the product with all described included.

They should make a new SKU# for product that gets different merchandise. Having a SKU# that may or may not include certain merchandise, and frequently changing the web store page is very confusing.


----------



## adnj (Apr 27, 2007)

Paul, 

I bought (and received) the MkIIx from the first day. It was not available as a kit at $45. 

I like the interface!! I immediately switched to adbvanced mode. I want something that immediately goes very bright (like my P2D). I can quickly cycle into strobe then very low. Turn it off and it's super bright again. 

I may never, ever use the general mode again. 


EngrPaul said:


> Did anybody else buy on the first day? Do you remember that it was sold for $44.95 as a kit with Ultrafire charger and battery included?
> 
> I did not receive the charger and battery, and DX has changed the website several times so the old info is gone.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea, I really like my MKIIX. It's my new EDC now since the holster is nice and the size is nice.
I also leave it on Advanced mode, since the 100% high has no PWM.


----------



## moon lander (Apr 27, 2007)

i love my MK2x, its fantastic. BUT i did ruin one of my 14500s already, left it on too long, and suddenly it got real dim. checked the battery and it said 1.86v :duck: The light is fine, tried a full battery and its still fantastic. 

But, the battery read 1.86v when i first pulled it out of the light, and gradually rose to above 2.75v (which is the cutoff as printed on the side of the battery). so is the battery ok? to phrase it another way, is the sagged voltage the safety concern (the cell reads a lower voltage immediately after use) or should i only worry about the voltage after the cell has rested? its up to 2.82v now.

i hope i only need to worry about the voltage of the rested cell, because i usually check the voltage right before re-charging them, not right after use, and there is a huge difference in voltage between that time (about a volt). anyone have any advice? i wont charge it yet either way. :sweat:


----------



## lowatts (Apr 27, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Yea at first I heard some grinding too, then cleaned the threads off with a tissue. I might try my White Lightning bike lube to lube the threads since it mentions o-rings on the bottle.


The key is whatever lube used has to be synthetic based, ie. no petroleum products involved, so the rubber parts won't get distroyed.

Some "silicone" lubes actually have petroleum contents in them :O


----------



## billybad (Apr 27, 2007)

this light was 44 for kit then 26 for the light until emilion started enforcing his price gouding rule so dx had to go up on


----------



## WadeF (Apr 27, 2007)

Has anyone compared the 100% mode to a Fenix PD3 on turbo?


----------



## Nake (Apr 27, 2007)

billybad said:


> this light was 44 for kit then 26 for the light until emilion started enforcing his price gouding rule so dx had to go up on


 
$26?...You're thinking of the JETBeam C-LE.


----------



## adnj (Apr 27, 2007)

1.5v vs 6v, no contest. 3.7v vs 6v, not much of a difference. Big difference in runtime though.


WadeF said:


> Has anyone compared the 100% mode to a Fenix PD3 on turbo?


----------



## Weskix (May 4, 2007)

I am very pleased with how well a AAA battery performs in this light, no battery rattle at all. That spring on the head sure was a good idea. In an emergency when you can only find AAA batteries its a lifesaver. I don't know how long it will run on them though.


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 4, 2007)

Weskix said:


> I am very pleased with how well a AAA battery performs in this light, no battery rattle at all. That spring on the head sure was a good idea. In an emergency when you can only find AAA batteries its a lifesaver. I don't know how long it will run on them though.



You sure AAA don't rattle !


----------



## Weskix (May 4, 2007)

It doesn't in mine the spring holds it tight enough. I didn't put it in a paint mixer or anything. I'm sure you could make it rattle but it doesn't under normal use and carry.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 4, 2007)

I just put in a AAA Duracell NiMH and it didn't rattle and I didn't even know till tonight that it could take triple A's.
Thanks for pointing that out Weskix.


----------



## Weskix (May 4, 2007)

I didn't realize it either until I was quick testing a droor full of batteries to see if they were dead, and I thought I wonder if the spring is long enough to make contact with this AAA. Well lucky for me it was and it kept me from having to get out the multimeter.


----------



## Weskix (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone besides chao done a runtime test on the MKIIX with a 14500? 26 minutes at 100% seems really short. If not does anyone have the time, equipment, and patience to complete another one?


----------



## Steve L (May 5, 2007)

On 100% it's drawing around 1.48ma. If you have a 14500 with a true 750mah capacity .75 / 1.48 = 30(.5 of a hour) minutes. I believe the led is driven very hard on 100% that is why the instructions say not to use over 80% for more than 10 minutes at a time. This is also why max on normal mode is somewhere between 70% and 80%.


----------



## Duc Nguyen (May 5, 2007)

I got the C-LE and Mark II X, the C-LE is not good for the price it sold for because the tread is NOT smooth when I turn its head for other setting and it is rettle when I use alkaline battery, about Mark II X I only received the light even I paid for the kit price. I like it because it use AA .
The Fenix P2d and P3D are much better beam shot and throw but its used 123.


----------



## Weskix (May 9, 2007)

My only complaint about this light is that the plastic spring retainer in the tailcap broke on me after changing the silicone button. Other than that is has been a great light. Does anyone know where to get a replacement, or have any ideas for a way to rig it up.


----------



## DenisD (May 13, 2007)

I have recieved my mkIIx at friday.
Strange, it has spring attached to bezel, like on version 1.2.
And a JetBeam Orange label that is sewn on the back button velcro strap on holster.
But the mark on bezel says 1.0


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 13, 2007)

Mine had all that also. Maybe that's why Emillion is calling them a newer version.
Has anyone purchased a Emillion version 1.2 and checked the numbers?


----------

